# Meaning in the name?



## slorrel (Jan 25, 2010)

Hey. What does your fursonas name mean/ whats it reffering to?

I mean, I know there are some obvious ones, with the name of the type of animal they are. 
But I've seen posts from people giving their fursona names and its meaning.

And in case anyones wondering; 'Slorrel' is a combination of the words 'sloth' and 'squirrel'.


----------



## Barak (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Meening in the name?*

Uh....Barak is Barak....I choosed because it's badass


----------



## slorrel (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Meening in the name?*

Oh...and I know realise I spelled 'Meaning' wrong; so before anyone starts pointing that out, I've acknowledged that. Its spelled wrong, I know that, lets move on.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Meening in the name?*

Idk you should ask my mom.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Meening in the name?*

Three things:

1. I chose captain because of my admiration for sci-fi capains, especially Jean-Luc Picard.

2. I'm a huge Spyro fan.

3. The overal name refers not only to my fursona, but also to a character who commands a starship in my ficverse.


----------



## Russ (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Meening in the name?*

Nothing. I just like the name Russ. Its short and curt. Thought it was fitting when I used to be a wolf. Even after I switched to cheetah, it kinda stuck into a nickname/screen name.

Even though it doesn't fit a cheetah at all. For some reason I feel my cheetah should have a French name...


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Meening in the name?*



Russ said:


> Nothing. I just like the name Russ. Its short and curt. Thought it was fitting when I used to be a wolf. Even after I switched to cheetah, it kinda stuck into a nickname/screen name.
> 
> Even though it doesn't fit a cheetah at all. For some reason I feel my cheetah should have a French name...


 Jacques.
DO IT GOD DAMMIT >:C


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Meening in the name?*

I like beer and am good at poker :V


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Meening in the name?*



The Drunken Ace said:


> I like beer and am good at poker :V


 Poet was better |:c


----------



## Kitt3n. (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Meening in the name?*



FrancisBlack said:


> Poet was better |:c



The Drunken Ace tops Poet. Poet is too simple. SO ha.  ^_^" Now g'night all!


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Meening in the name?*



FrancisBlack said:


> Poet was better |:c


 I plan to swap back come the summer to be honest. or even "the Drunken Poet"


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Meening in the name?*

Caden is just a cool name. My username, on the other hand, is a combination of two of my characters' names, Shenzi and Placebo.


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Meening in the name?*

Meisu means Destiny. It's hard to explain past that.

Spetzz's full name, Spetzsnazz Arashi Tayra, is just a cool name. His shortened name, Spetzz, is easier to say.


----------



## Kolbe (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Meening in the name?*

Kolbe is named after the saint Maximilian Kolbe, who is the patron saint of drug addicts.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Meening in the name?*

Randy: Just because I like the name

Darkshade:  Because I prefer dark shades of colors to bright colors.


----------



## MattyK (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Meening in the name?*

Kinda hard to explain mine, as it's just turned into my net-wide Alias as of sorts...


----------



## mcwolfe (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Meening in the name?*

Mc = dunno really...
Wolfe = Wolf with an e ~


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Meening in the name?*



mcwolfe said:


> Mc = dunno really...
> Wolfe = Wolf with an e ~



It sounds scottish to me, as a lot of scottish last names had Mc at the beginning.


----------



## the_donut_master (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Meening in the name?*

Donut cuz I live off junk food. 

the_donut_master cuz I used to own my friend Mickey in Halo :V


----------



## the_donut_master (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Meening in the name?*



RandyDarkshade said:


> It sounds scottish to me, as a lot of scottish last names had Mc at the beginning.


 
Or he's a rapper. MCCris... ha ha.


----------



## Sono_hito (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Meening in the name?*

It was a nickname given to me by a good friend in highschool. Loosely translated from japanese its "The other guy" or "that guy over there" since im always "that guy". Ill admit that this could be in both the good and bad way. But hey, i like it.


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Meening in the name?*



RandyDarkshade said:


> It sounds scottish to me, as a lot of scottish last names had Mc at the beginning.


 

Mc before a name means "son of" I believe


----------



## mcwolfe (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Meening in the name?*



2-Tailed Taymon said:


> Mc before a name means "son of" I believe




Seriously?..."Son of Wolfe" ...I like that xD

And nope not scottish here, nor a rapper; I actually chose a prefix which wouldn't sound too strange


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Meening in the name?*



mcwolfe said:


> Seriously?..."Son of Wolfe" ...I like that xD
> 
> And nope not scottish here, nor a rapper; I actually chose a prefix which wouldn't sound too strange


 

Yes, I once learned that from a teacher. I think it was only a few months ago, in fact.


----------



## mcwolfe (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Meening in the name?*

Hm...nice knowing that.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Meening in the name?*



mcwolfe said:


> Seriously?..."Son of Wolfe" ...I like that xD
> 
> And nope not scottish here, nor a rapper; I actually chose a prefix which wouldn't sound too strange



Lol I can see from your location you are not a Scott.


----------



## mcwolfe (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Meening in the name?*

Well I hope you know that I didn't had the intention of making you sound dumb. I am quite sure that you know where I'm living.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Meening in the name?*



mcwolfe said:


> Well I hope you know that I didn't had the intention of making you sound dumb. I am quite sure that you know where I'm living.




Let me guess...Wouldn't be Germany would it?  lol


----------



## mcwolfe (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Meening in the name?*

Oh my?! How did you know?


----------



## slorrel (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Meening in the name?*

-


----------



## mcwolfe (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Meening in the name?*

^
I'm an ignorant...always thought they'd be almost the same ~


----------



## Takun (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Meening in the name?*

Takun because fuck you that's why.


----------



## Bir (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Meening in the name?*

My fursona's name doesn't really mean anything. It's just a mixture of names I like.

Birlioz was taken from Berlioz, the black cat in "The Aristocats" and DeLou is actually derived from Louie of "The Vampire Chronicles" by Anne Rice (It's nothing like that Twilight crap. Try reading a /good/ vampire book). And I've always loved when names have the "De" in front of them; it makes them sound more elogent. XD

So, Birlioz DeLou.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Meening in the name?*

Kirby's my highschool nickname.


----------



## slorrel (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Meening in the name?*



Bir said:


> My fursona's name doesn't really mean anything. It's just a mixture of names I like.
> 
> Birlioz was taken from Berlioz, the black cat in "The Aristocats" and DeLou is actually derived from Louie of "The Vampire Chronicles" by Anne Rice (It's nothing like that Twilight crap. Try reading a /good/ vampire book). And I've always loved when names have the "De" in front of them; it makes them sound more elogent. XD
> 
> So, Birlioz DeLou.


 

Yeah, I love that book, as well as the movie. Seriously, that was hard-core compaired the whe vampire-wuss of Twilight.


----------



## Bir (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Meening in the name?*



slorrel said:


> Yeah, I love that book, as well as the movie. Seriously, that was hard-core compaired the whe vampire-wuss of Twilight.


 
Yeah, no doubt. Strangely enough, though, nobody seems to know Anne Rice. Kudos to you x3


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Meening in the name?*



slorrel said:


> Yeah, I love that book, as well as the movie. Seriously, that was hard-core compaired the whe vampire-wuss of Twilight.


 

Twilight has no Vampires. Only sparkly faries.


----------



## Bir (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Meening in the name?*



2-Tailed Taymon said:


> Twilight has no Vampires. Only sparkly faries.


 
Seconded.


----------



## slorrel (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Meening in the name?*

-


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Meening in the name?*

Nothing.
I just made it up, and thought it sounded pretty.


----------



## slorrel (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Meening in the name?*



Vaelarsa said:


> Nothing.
> I just made it up, and thought it sounded pretty.


 

Wow...How do you pronounce it?


----------



## Daberu (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Meening in the name?*

I believe this is the romanjinized name for my real name, david.

I could be wrong though.

EDIT: and its also my SL name.


----------



## mcwolfe (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Meening in the name?*

^
May I suggest looking it up?


----------



## Irreverent (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Meening in the name?*

Irreverent: is a state of mind.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Meening in the name?*



slorrel said:


> Yes, it's also Irish. The Irish and the Scotts have a lot in common.



Umm, no they don't.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Meening in the name?*

CannonFodder
meaning: obvious


----------



## slorrel (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Meening in the name?*



RandyDarkshade said:


> Umm, no they don't.


 
What do you mean?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Meening in the name?*



slorrel said:


> What do you mean?



Name ten things the scotts have in common with the irish.


----------



## slorrel (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Meening in the name?*

-


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Meening in the name?*

No fursona, but I have character named Aro.
Took it from my second older namesign.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Meening in the name?*



slorrel said:


> Wow...How do you pronounce it?


"vay-lar(rhymes with car)-sah"


----------



## slorrel (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Meening in the name?*



Vaelarsa said:


> "vay-lar(rhymes with car)-sah"


 
Oh, cool.


----------



## Tabasco (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Meening in the name?*

I'm blue and I taste like blueberries.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Meening in the name?*



Vaelarsa said:


> "vay-lar(rhymes with car)-sah"



I always pronounced it as it is 0_0.
Vae - lar - sa.

NAMES


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Meening in the name?*



RandyDarkshade said:


> It sounds scottish to me, as a lot of scottish last names had Mc at the beginning.


Damn right. And Ireland rules the 'O'

I don't have a fursona, so I don't have name for it to explain.

But my username is the name of the fox squirrel from Nausicaa of the Valley of the Wind. Because he's awesome.


----------



## slorrel (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Meening in the name?*

-


----------



## Fokkewolf (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Meening in the name?*

Don't have a 'sona and I've never thought of what my nickname means either. One of my friends suggested it (His was Messersmite, lol.) instead of one I was using. I just reg with this name and sometimes use fw160 as a sig.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Meening in the name?*



Vaelarsa said:


> "vay-lar(rhymes with car)-sah"



I always thought it was bob.

anyway.. my artist name (for everything I do) is:

Zrcalo Nikoli Sveta

it means "mirror not the world" in slovenian.

my art company is named "ZNS" which is my initials and also is "zentral nervos system" in german.
also... Zrcalo Sveta is one of my favourite songs by the industrial band "Laibach"
and ZNS is one of my favourite songs by the industrial band "Einsturzende Neubauten"


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Meening in the name?*

"Soro Vulliam"  Soro is italian slang for Fox, and Vulpes is latin for fox and i just added the end of my middle name William. 
i know, i know, FOX FOX wtf... well its my name, so it can be whatever i want it to be.

Oh and "Lonely Kitsune" is because almost all of my art has a sad feeling to it, and if you dont know what kitsune is then you should just kill yourself...

So i can go by "Lonely" or "Soro"


----------



## mcwolfe (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Meening in the name?*



Zrcalo said:


> my art company is named "ZNS" which is my initials and also is "zentral nervos system" in german.



Actually it's called "Zentrales Nervensystem"


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Meening in the name?*



mcwolfe said:


> Actually it's called "Zentrales Nervensystem"



XP aw well... I just spelled it like Einsturzende Neubauten did...


----------



## VoidBat (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Meening in the name?*

Nothing special.

Void - the eternal darkness where nothing lives or exist. 
The word stuck with me after writing the lyrics for a death metal song about the subject.  

Bat - I'm a batfag.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Meening in the name?*

oh and many of you have a hard time with my name...
I've been called "zralco" "zcalo" "zraclo"

it's ZRCALO pronounced: "zer-saal-oh" or "zer-kal-oh", you can call me "Zee" or "zrc" or "troll" or "ihateyouandyousmell"


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Meening in the name?*

"ihateyouandyousmell"

ROFLOL XD


----------



## twelvestring (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Meening in the name?*

Mines pretty obvious.


----------



## mcwolfe (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Meening in the name?*



Zrcalo said:


> XP aw well... I just spelled it like Einsturzende Neubauten did...



I guess in German it would be "EinstÃ¼rzende Neubauten" :3


----------



## Mentova (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Meening in the name?*

I don't have a fursona, and if I did it would have my actual name or the name I use for all of my video game accounts which was originally my WoW character's name (I don't play that game anymore, it's shit now). My forum name is the name of a kickass German gun manufacturer.


----------



## TeachingKitten (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Meening in the name?*

Well, my name is Sevita, which means "Cherished" in Sanskrit. I chose it because I have a passion for Hindi culture, and because my mate and I actually selected our names together since we got into fur as a couple. His name is Tarak which means "Protector" in Sanskrit.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Meening in the name?*



Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't have a fursona, and if I did it would have my actual name or the name I use for all of my video game accounts which was originally my WoW character's name (I don't play that game anymore, it's shit now). My forum name is the name of a kickass German gun manufacturer.



I knew I had heard your forum name somewhere before, I just couldn't think where.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Meening in the name?*



mcwolfe said:


> I guess in German it would be "EinstÃ¼rzende Neubauten" :3



correctness!


----------



## Qoph (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Meening in the name?*

Qoph is from back when I had my caracal fursona.  It's an Arabic letter, and caracals live in areas where Arabic is spoken, plus it sounds cool I guess.  Now that people know me as Qoph, it would be too hard to change it to something else.

Also, topic title corrected.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Meening in the name?*

Hmmm...my general name "trpdwarf" does not have much meaning unless you know me IRL. But it's my initials plus the nickname my friends gave me.

But the other name, the Fursona name is "Y'Knossos Hykom Hysi". It's a riddle name because as per the mythology of dragons they were known to craft their names to have hidden meanings.

If you unravel the riddle of my fursona name you learn a little about me. I'm not unraveling the riddle for you though. That would be too easy and ruin the fun of it for you.


----------



## SpartaDog (Jan 25, 2010)

Novaluna was my old fursona name. It's "new moon" in some mixture of romantic languages, can't remember which. French? Latin? I'unno. Also, came up with it YEARS before Twilight.

As for Mavain.....it just sounds cool. XD My friend was asking for names for a Twili, I told her to pick random syllables and put them together. I gave her a few examples, and that was one she didn't use. So I took it.


----------



## Zydala (Jan 25, 2010)

My username was just something I made up and googled to make sure it wasn't anything that I would regret associating it with, lol.

My avatar's name is "Muang"; that's the romanization of the color "purple" in Thai (à¸¡à¹ˆà¸§à¸‡). (I am taking Thai and I am a super nerd :B)


----------



## nobu (Jan 26, 2010)

I stole it from this guy http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oda_Nobunaga during a weaboo phase because he sounded badass, and eventually shortened it to just Nobu.


----------



## slorrel (Jan 26, 2010)

Zydala said:


> My username was just something I made up and googled to make sure it wasn't anything that I would regret associating it with, lol.
> 
> My avatar's name is "Muang"; that's the romanization of the color "purple" in Thai (à¸¡à¹ˆà¸§à¸‡). (I am taking Thai and I am a super nerd :B)


 
I tried googleing mine; what came up was _"did you mean 'sorrel'?_", as well as some links to me.  So I'm guessing its orginal.


----------



## outward (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: Meening in the name?*



FrancisBlack said:


> Jacques.
> DO IT GOD DAMMIT >:C


 
< Jean Claude


On a side note: I love Russ as a name for a cheetah.


----------



## Rsyk (Jan 26, 2010)

As for mine...I don't know. The name itself, I just sort of started using. Might have found it after pressing random buttons on the computer or something. 

The reason why it's my fursonas name is simply because I've been using this name for so long to identify myself as a furry online. I've never used much else when it comes to things that involve the furry fandom.

I might have to come up with a new name soon, since having two fursona's with the same name might be a tad confusing.


----------



## Kolbe (Jan 26, 2010)

Himmel, my scalesona's name, means "sky" in German. I'm fascinated by weather and water, so a water-loving critter with sky in the name made sense.


----------



## Wolfmoon09 (Jan 26, 2010)

Kismet means destiny or fate. Hm i just like the way it sounds.However, my first puppy was an austrialian shepherd, so i suppose i feel that i was destined to be an aussie shepherd ^-^


----------



## IggyB (Jan 26, 2010)

Iggy is the name of my dog (yellow lab/chinese shar-pei mix) I've had for over 11 years. It's short for Ignace, which we named him because we got him in St. Ignace, Michigan. The B is there because it's the first letter of both my first and last names, and because just plain "Iggy" was taken when I made my FA account


----------



## KariLion (Jan 27, 2010)

No  meaning here, I just liked it. Huzzah.


----------



## Kiszka (Jan 29, 2010)

Minka Muffin: because I saw Minka on a sign somewhere and it just rung a bell and Muffin because my boyfriend called me that and it rang a bell.
Lol, nothing special.


----------



## Pavi (Jan 30, 2010)

Pavi's name comes from my favorite musical ever, _Repo: The Genetic Opera_.
It's the name of one of the characters. I already had her design down, and the character of "Pavi" had a strange resemblance (white faced and totally flamboyant).
It just stuck.


----------



## Kurama0900 (Jan 31, 2010)

I can't really say where I got my name from. I -could- claim that Kurama was inspired from Yu Yu Hakusho, but I would be lying. Kurama Bingyi was the first Second Life avatar I had, and it eventually ended up becoming my fursona as a whole.


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Jan 31, 2010)

It's dumb, but my 'furname', Jess-Jess/Jess, is really just my nick-name in real life. More or less, it's my real name shortened and made cute.

I could never decide on a name for a fursona that was meant to be a furry representation of me. So, Jess is Jess.

But I've got 13 other characters, with some pretty funky names. One of my character's names is 'gothic' in FF10's Al Bhed language. D;


----------



## TDK (Jan 31, 2010)

Because I talk alot... is that good enough? My fingers hurt from all of the computer talking.


----------



## Bando (Jan 31, 2010)

We call people who are in band bandos at my school, and I like the number 37. Pretty self-explanatory.


----------



## Ratte (Jan 31, 2010)

My name on here is just a shortened version of my species name (ratteguhn).

My fursona name is a portmanteau of the words "allo" and "elaphro".  "Allo" means "strange", "elaphro" means "light", and these together mean, quite simply, "strange light", which refers to the lateral white stripe down my fursona's face and sides to tail-base.

However, the "elaphro" is also a play on words, since it refers to weight, not actual light.


----------



## NovaMetatail (Jan 31, 2010)

My furname is Nova...a.k.a. bright and explosive


----------



## Satoshi (Jan 31, 2010)

Uhm. My friend and I were joining Gaiaonline back when it first started xD So we kinda took animu names and just stuck them together ):

So

Satoshi; from DNAngel. Satoshi Hiwatari
Sagara; from Kenshin. Sanosuke Sagara

Lol. I was such a weeaboo; but the name stuck, so yeah


----------



## Speckles Grey Highoof (Jan 31, 2010)

My fursona name was originally 'Speckles Grey Highoof', but I changed it to 'Clyde Dally' because I wanted a more masculine name (and something to nod to my breed). 'Dally' has 'dal' in it, which is a nickname for 'dalmatian', which describes my species of Knabstup.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 31, 2010)

Sic (pronounced "seek") comes from the Latin phrase sic, meaning "thus" or "as is". You often see it as [_sic_] after a misspelling in an article. This means the spelling was not altered or edited. 

Anyways, I picked that because I often make mistakes, and I've come to just accept them as apart of my personality.


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Jan 31, 2010)

He's an anthro version of the Doctor, basically.


----------



## blackjack94 (Jan 31, 2010)

Blackjack because it's the only card game I can succeed in (and I know that's not exactly saying much..) and because I love the name Jack. It's snappy and fast.


----------



## Marietta (Feb 1, 2010)

Formally it was Tay, because my old screen-name was Tayune,who is one of may favorite characters on *Inukami!* I have no idea what "Tayune" means either.

But I'm scrapping that old identity due to the fact my haters seem to be hating me more than usual... So yeah.

Now it's changed to "Marietta". Reason being I was goofing around on a nickname generator and this was one of the names that came up. I liked it, so I use it.


----------



## Riptor (Feb 2, 2010)

Rex Havoc is a stupid, punny name that should have died with the 90's.

Perfect!


----------



## Speckles Grey Highoof (Feb 2, 2010)

Riptor said:


> Rex Havoc is a stupid, punny name that should have died with the 90's.
> 
> Perfect!


T-Rex in F-14s! Forgot about that C & H strip. Very funny!


----------



## Kohaku Chimaera (Feb 2, 2010)

I was once told that "Kohaku" was name in Japanese, and at the time, I was a huge weeaboo.

These days, I found that it's /not/ my RL name in Japanese, but my friends all call me "Haku" now, and I've always used it...So changing it would be pointless.  :3


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 2, 2010)

"Martino" is a variation of "MartÃ­n". The spanish version of "Martin".
While "Zorrilla" is an actual spanish last name that sounds like "Zorro". The spanish word for "Fox".


----------



## Damian (Feb 2, 2010)

Damian is a greek name

the name means: "to tame" - "or suiduce"

i choose the name because my best childhood friends name was Damian, he passed away in 2007 so Damian lives on in my fursona lol


----------



## Kreevox (Feb 3, 2010)

my Fursona name is different from my username, it's Kreev Fox, it's derived from 1 of my 2 universal names that I use, one being doomsquirrel and the other Kreevox, Kreev came from an attempt to make a Jak & Daxter universe name, and I was playing Ratchet: Deadlocked at the time so I added Vox at the end, and Kreevox was born, so when the time came for a fursona name I split it up into Kreev Fox since I'm a type of fox


----------



## NewLeopard (Feb 8, 2010)

Well my fursona is Newleopard cause i am a leopard but this is my second life but first as a leopard so i am new. but the name i useully go by is akair lashon, it means the damned sheid describeing my personality. im a defender to all, and i am damned for the life i took.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Feb 9, 2010)

Ratte said:


> My name on here is just a shortened version of my species name (ratteguhn).
> 
> My fursona name is a portmanteau of the words "allo" and "elaphro".  "Allo" means "strange", "elaphro" means "light", and these together mean, quite simply, "strange light", which refers to the lateral white stripe down my fursona's face and sides to tail-base.
> 
> However, the "elaphro" is also a play on words, since it refers to weight, not actual light.



if im correct, its also the name of the P-1000 concept "Mega-Tank", German for Rat if in not mistaken.
mine fursona's name is Yuri Alexadervich Raninkov, in Russian i think Yuri means Farmer, (not using Japenese) the rest i just kinda used at that time because it had a good sound. though often he uses nicknames, like Salem or Sera as the first name, and Alex or Ashely as a middle name.


----------



## Willow (Feb 13, 2010)

Willow was the name of my original Gaia avatar, and he was dressed as a wolf...

I came up with the name Willow kinda randomly actually..but then I created his alternate personality Ash, which is the name of a type of tree...

I don't know why I chose tree names for my fursona...

But then I have another character named Zyklon F, who is like a fox, sergal, demon hybrid..
The name is a reference to Zyklon B (hydrogen cyanide), which was a gas used in the gas chambers of Nazi concentration camps...

The character design was inspired by troll icons and phrases..most of which were Nazi-related...the gas mask he wears comes from an icon...
I wanted a character that I could use to combat YT's troll/hack problem..


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 13, 2010)

blackfuredfox said:


> if im correct, its also the name of the P-1000 concept "Mega-Tank", German for Rat if in not mistaken.
> mine fursona's name is Yuri Alexadervich Raninkov, in Russian i think Yuri means Farmer, (*not using Japenese*) the rest i just kinda used at that time because it had a good sound. though often he uses nicknames, like Salem or Sera as the first name, and Alex or Ashely as a middle name.


Yeah, because in Japanese, yuri means lily.

Shenzi means barbarian/uncouth/pagan. Fits her quite nicely.


----------



## Tanuki Gokuhi (Feb 13, 2010)

I earn this name from a native Japanese friend, he explained:

*Gokuhi *in japanese means "Secret" (because of the mask, people like to say that we are "sly" or "robbers" *giggles*

And now the controversy:

*Tanuki *- Means "Raccoon", although I heard a lot of flamewars discussing this term, that Raccoon IS NOT "Tanuki" (in fact, it doesn't, it is "Araiguma") but people there colloquially call _Tanuki_


----------



## Willow (Feb 13, 2010)

Tanuki Gokuhi said:


> I earn this name from a native Japanese friend, he explained:
> 
> *Gokuhi *in japanese means "Secret" (because of the mask, people like to say that we are "sly" or "robbers" *giggles*
> 
> ...


Tanuki are actually raccoon dogs...


----------



## Tanuki Gokuhi (Feb 13, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Tanuki are actually raccoon dogs...



As I said, Tanuki should be Araiguma (that means "Raccoon" in japanese), but they colloquially call "Tanuki" as well... this is why I earn this name from a Japanese friend.

So I am a Raccoon, called Tanuki , like a Wolf called Fox. Anyway, I am a Gray Raccoon.


----------



## Rytes (Feb 13, 2010)

A manifestation of another name that is four words long and can be shortened to two words. This name derived from the second word.


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Feb 13, 2010)

im a fox and im a furry  yea its not very complicated


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Feb 13, 2010)

NewLeopard said:


> Well my fursona is Newleopard cause i am a leopard but this is my second life but first as a leopard so i am new. but the name i useully go by is akair lashon, it means the damned sheid describeing my personality. im a defender to all, and i am damned for the life i took.


your reply is making my head hurt >_>


----------



## Bir (Feb 13, 2010)

Let's see...

Birlioz DeLou is mine.

Birlioz because there's a kitten in the Aristocats that can play the piano, and so can I. His name was Berlioz. I liked it spelled with another "i" though.

DeLou because of the name "Louis" from the Vampire Chronicles by Anne Rice, and because I like "De" in front of names. X3

So I guess it could mean... Piano-Playing Kitten of My Favorite Vampire Ever? XDDDD


----------



## Aleu (Feb 13, 2010)

Aleu.
from Aleut which is the people that inhabit the Aleutian Islands (somewhere in Alaska)
also a commute in France.
I'm Fralaskan :V


----------



## Beta Link (Feb 13, 2010)

My fursona's name is Brennan Dowell (I'm not completely sure about his last name yet though).

Brennan means 'Raven' in Irish, or Gaelic, or something like that. I have no idea what Dowell means. It just sounded like it fit well.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Feb 14, 2010)

My name on here is same as my fursona.

Stargazer - Always looking at the stars wondering where he truely belongs.

Bleu - due to the color, and i like this spelling of blue


----------



## LeoAngelo (Feb 14, 2010)

Well, my name is pretty simple i guess,

Leo, since a lion is my animal, and my zodiac 

and Angelo, since i think of myself as a sort of protector of goodness.


----------



## thunder_of_light (Feb 15, 2010)

The meaning of my name, is I like thunder storms, the clash of lightning, and the feeling when lightning is about to hit near. Plus if thunder were light it is so powerful that lightning pierce the earth, and the thunder causes more destruction then a nuke. As lightning is already light, so I nicknamed myself:

Thunder of light - I didn't chose this name as destruction, but as power through impossibility.


----------



## FurryKristian (Feb 15, 2010)

I searched for Shy in Japanese and that was Kamoku. But then I just randomly came up with Kotoma. I chose that one because it sounded nice


----------



## *Saiya* (Feb 15, 2010)

mine just came from the graphic novel series black cat. lol.


----------



## NewLeopard (Feb 15, 2010)

fuzthefurfox said:


> your reply is making my head hurt >_>


 ok basickly i have had two past lives, my animal in thoses lives was a saber tooth. this life i am a leopard. and my name in akiran means the damned sheild, it desribes my personality in both respects.


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Feb 15, 2010)

NewLeopard said:


> ok basickly i have had two past lives, my animal in thoses lives was a saber tooth. this life i am a leopard. and my name in akiran means the damned sheild, it desribes my personality in both respects.


 
Really...Do tell.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 15, 2010)

NewLeopard said:


> ok basickly i have had two past lives, my animal in thoses lives was a saber tooth. this life i am a leopard. and my name in akiran means the damned sheild, it desribes my personality in both respects.


Saberleopardess? I thought you were banned :V


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Feb 15, 2010)

NewLeopard said:


> ok basickly i have had two past lives, my animal in thoses lives was a saber tooth. this life i am a leopard. and my name in akiran means the damned sheild, it desribes my personality in both respects.


much easier to understand ^^


----------



## NewLeopard (Feb 19, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> Saberleopardess? I thought you were banned :V


the ress ending on what you called me would make an assumation that i am female, i am not. This is my first time in the forums.


----------



## NewLeopard (Feb 19, 2010)

The Walkin Dude said:


> Really...Do tell.


What would you like to know more about? i will gladly tell if you ask the right question.


----------



## Browder (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm using the last name of this guy because I'm a fan of this show. Besides it's a pretty cool name.


----------



## silvermoon93 (Feb 25, 2010)

Silvermoon, a rather common name. XD   I've always been drawn to silver-- I HATE gold. I just can't stand that metal for some reason, lol. My boyfriend's friends tease him that the engagement ring he'll someday get me will have to be REALLY expensive or cheap, since it can't be gold.

Moon because I've always been rather drawn to the moon, and because of my wolf obsession/some odd habits I have, some kids at my school actually believed I was a werewolf. XD So I got 'moon' from that, since werewolves come out during full moons.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 25, 2010)

Moonfall. I've always adored the moon and the night, it always seems hopeful to me for some reason, and it is where I am able to be without hurting-very bright light hurts my eyes. Moonie's colours are also reminiscent of the night sky, and it suited me.

Fall- well in a way I am a very broken person, I always seem to fail, and suffer from many mental disorders and I get a lot of mistreatment, both at school and at home. It wouldn't have been right to have a happy name, not for me. There's other reasons too, but that's the main one.

I suppose to really dissect it, her name means Hope fall, or ruined hope.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Feb 25, 2010)

it's a name i came up with a long time ago


----------



## kyle19 (Feb 25, 2010)

Mine is my actual name.


----------

